# Tools for a first-day commercial electrician



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I see a lot of people advising new electricians on what tools to buy. So here's a list of things (in canada) what I'd buy as a new electrican.
> 
> kleins, sidecutters, and wire strippers (good ones!)
> red robertson + green robertson (canada)
> ...


Reamer........hammer


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

kaboler said:


> - Code book. Gotta buy one eventually, the earlier the better. *Save the receipt!!!*


Why? tax deductible?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

> Reamer........hammer


Reamer? Naaa channel locks.


> Hacksaw


Not anymore, I use my cordless 18V Dewalt cutoff grinder, 10X faster, and you don't use any muscles!


> Why? tax deductible?


Wrote off $1508 for my 2010 taxes.. Winning!


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Not anymore, I use my cordless 18V Dewalt cutoff grinder, 10X faster, and you don't use any muscles!


Those things look pretty awesome with the carbide blades.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

K2500 said:


> Those things look pretty awesome with the carbide blades.


Little scary when it gets caught while one handing it, but yesterday I cut 15 pieces of 24" long 1/2" emt in the time I would have done about 4 with a hacksaw.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Little scary when it gets caught while one handing it, but yesterday I cut 15 pieces of 24" long 1/2" emt in the time I would have done about 4 with a hacksaw.


For some reason I read cut-off grinder and pictured a circular saw with carbide blade. Which looks equally awesome.

We've got a couple of small chop saws at the shop for stuff like that.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

K2500 said:


> For some reason I read cut-off grinder and pictured a circular saw with carbide blade. Which looks equally awesome.
> 
> We've got a couple of small chop saws at the shop for stuff like that.


Yea those work great too, straight cuts every time..
Doesn't matter if it's even a corded grinder with a cutoff wheel, it's just that much more efficient.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


Yep
Here on the prairies, your linesmen are usually referred to as Kleins.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

This is just a list of tools a new guy will need. Hacksaws are nice to have around, even if I rarely use it. It bugs me when people borrow my hacksaw.

I use my sawzall for most cutting, unless it's 1/2 inch because hacksaws go through it like butter.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Little scary when it gets caught while one handing it, but yesterday I cut 15 pieces of 24" long 1/2" emt in the time I would have done about 4 with a hacksaw.


Lots of buildings around here require a special permit be taken out if you're going to be making any kind of sparks. Hacksaw or Sawzall for me.



BCSparkyGirl said:


> when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


We're well aware that other companies produce linesman pliers. As you're clearly already aware of, throughout the trade it is understood that when you ask for your "Kleins" you're likely looking for your linesman.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

jza said:


> We're well aware that other companies produce linesman pliers. As you're clearly already aware of, throughout the trade it is understood that when you ask for your "Kleins" you're likely looking for your linesman.


Well, I figured a little clarity for the new guys was in order. And I don't typically ask someone for their "Kleins" myself.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Well, I figured a little clarity for the new guys was in order. And I don't typically ask someone for their "Kleins" myself.


Yeah, i don't either. For the most part the only people I ever hear call linemans "kleins" are lineman.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

There are a lot of colloquial tool names that are misleading at best. In the OPs post he refers to linesman's pliers as Kleins, then he mentions side-cutters which are *also* linesman's pliers. I suspect he meant diagonal cutters (or 'dags' or 'dikes').

My list would be different. This is what I actually carry.

- Linesman's pliers with fish-tape puller
- 7" heavy long-nose pliers with stripping notches for #14 and #12
- cutters, either dags or cable shears. These will be used to strip other sizes of wire.
- 11-in-1 screwdriver or other multi-driver
- Big beater flat-blade screw-driver
- 3/16" flat blade for panel terminals
- Sheepsfoot knife
- good 6" magnetic level with no-dog clamp
- 10" channel-locks (I use Knipex Cobras)

When running pipe I add a folding wooden rule, and a pipe reamer (I prefer the Klein to the Ideal), a high-tension hack-saw frame with 32T blade, and a 25' tape measure with the longest stickout I can find (13' is the longest I've found so far).

When doing panel work I use 'plus-minus' drivers.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kevmanTA said:


> Little scary when it gets caught while one handing it, but yesterday I cut 15 pieces of 24" long 1/2" emt in the time I would have done about 4 with a hacksaw.
> 
> ]


We have had corded versions on all out trucks for years. Cuts everything and anything.

A friend had a 5/8" stainless steel bolt on his high current test set that became overheated and the nut was locked on solid. He was complaining one day about how they had tried everything. 

One minute later the remains of the bolt were on the floor.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> Wrote off $1508 for my 2010 taxes.. Winning!



Before I have to google it, can you give me some site references to what you can/ can't write off with canadian taxes? I wasn't aware we could write anything off without owning our own businesses.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

kevmanTA said:


> Little scary when it gets caught while one handing it, but yesterday I cut 15 pieces of 24" long 1/2" emt in the time I would have done about 4 with a hacksaw.


Ya know, I own one of those but I never thought to use it on pipe. I usually only use it cutting tile backsplashes and bathroom walls.

Does it cut pipe better than a sawzall? Will it but all the way thru 1 5/8" strut?


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> We have had corded versions on all out trucks for years. Cuts everything and anything.
> 
> A friend had a 5/8" stainless steel bolt on his high current test set that became overheated and the nut was locked on solid. He was complaining one day about how they had tried everything.
> 
> One minute later the remains of the bolt were on the floor.


Yep, anti-seize is a must for stainless.


----------



## madmaxx (Nov 12, 2010)

Some ideas.

Pliers(In Pouch)
Needle nose
Heavy Duty Cutting Side Cutting(Klein)
Diagonals
Klein-Kurve Wire Strippers

Screwdrivers(In Pouch)
1/4" Nutdriver Deep Shaft
5/16" Nutdriver Deep Shaft
10-in-one 
Good Flathead
Good Phillips

Others(Pouch)
2 Carpenter Pencils(protect these with life)
1-2 Black Sharpe markers
Conduit Deburring/Pipe Reamer tool
Good Measuring Tape

Add/Remove Items(Tool Pouch)
File
2- Pump Pliers
Torpedo Level(w/magnet)
Twist-a-nut Screwdriver
Crimping tool pliers
Screw Holding Screwdriver
Awl

Misc
Strong Magnet(String, Chain) to retrieve tools that you just cant reach by hand
Chalk Line
Good Hacksaw(w/extra blades)
Hammer
Battery Operated Drill and Saw
Good Folding Razor Knife(in pants pocket)
Extra Drill bits(concrete, 5/16 screw head and phillip head)
Carpenter tie-on nail apron 2 front pouches for screws, wire nuts etc
A voltage tick detector and meter(extra batteries) Greenlee multi-purpose basic electric kit for example for a cheaper start

Good basic hand tools and a hacksaw. Pouches are generally chosen by person, but try to keep it light and don't be a superman carrying 10+ pounds of tools up and down ladder all day. Remember to either put your initials and/or name on all your bags, tools, or boxes. My preference is a tote bag for easy access of tools, tool pouch and a good zip up tool bag. Keep your stuff close to where you work and also to keep them from walking off. Also, a good solid lunch box to sit on during breaks or lunch.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Before I have to google it, can you give me some site references to what you can/ can't write off with canadian taxes? I wasn't aware we could write anything off without owning our own businesses.


 You are only allowed to write off upto 500.00 in tools if workin for someone else.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


Does not matter who makes them, Kleins has become a generic term at least stateside.

When I started in the trade I had Craftsman 8" linemen's and first day a JW told me those suck for Kleins.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Ya know, I own one of those but I never thought to use it on pipe. I usually only use it cutting tile backsplashes and bathroom walls.
> 
> Does it cut pipe better than a sawzall? Will it but all the way thru 1 5/8" strut?


Nothing better for cutting all thread, cuts and de-burrs.

Copper bus, holes in gear for mounting meters/relays, strut, pretty much a universal cutter.

Oh and beats the pants off a bolt cutter.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Yep, anti-seize is a must for stainless.


I asked the mechanics, when I was working with them about anti-sieze on stainless. They never used it. They claimed it had some reaction and it made them harder to remove.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> I asked the mechanics, when I was working with them about anti-sieze on stainless. They never used it. They claimed it had some reaction and it made them harder to remove.


Never had that happen. I have had numerous ss bolts and some ss conduit seize, without it. I won't pretend to remember the grade or steel comp though. 

It was such a problem the company required the use of silver grade loctite.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> We have had corded versions on all out trucks for years. Cuts everything and anything.


We go through a few 4" corded angle grinders a year. I use them to cut everything from all thread, small stock and sheet metal to large 10" and larger pipe. 

I even used one the other day with the guard removed and 3 cutting wheels stacked to make a key slot on a axle for a machine. Low tech field machining :laughing:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> We go through a few 4" corded angle grinders a year. I use them to cut everything from all thread, small stock and sheet metal to large 10" and larger pipe.
> 
> I even used one the other day with the guard removed and 3 cutting wheels stacked to make a key slot on a axle for a machine. Low tech field machining :laughing:


i have a 4" grinder i use when needed, but i find it hard to believe its more efficient than a saw-zaw or porta-band for "most" applications.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Well, I figured a little clarity for the new guys was in order. And I don't typically ask someone for their "Kleins" myself.


some here say, klein's or 9's (occasionally), i say "pliers", only fish look at me sideways  :laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> some here say, klein's or 9's (occasionally), i say "pliers", only fish look at me sideways  :laughing:


well that's who I was clarifying it for, silly!


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I asked the mechanics, when I was working with them about anti-sieze on stainless. They never used it. They claimed it had some reaction and it made them harder to remove.


You definitely need some sort of lube on a stainless thread. We had to install about 100 lights with 3/8" stainless bolts and my foreman laughed at me when I told him they might seize up if we didn't use anti seize. Some reason he thought we would never pull them back down. I put cutting wax on my threads cause that's all we had but the other guys used nothing at all. Half of the lights had to come back down and several of the bolts got snapped off and had to be re-drilled and tapped. My bolts with the wax had no problems.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> You definitely need some sort of lube on a stainless thread. We had to install about 100 lights with 3/8" stainless bolts and my foreman laughed at me when I told him they might seize up if we didn't use anti seize. Some reason he thought we would never pull them back down. I put cutting wax on my threads cause that's all we had but the other guys used nothing at all. Half of the lights had to come back down and several of the bolts got snapped off and had to be re-drilled and tapped. My bolts with the wax had no problems.


u want a cookie?


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Smoke said:


> u want a cookie?


You wanna GFY?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> You wanna GFY?


I could go for yogurt. You buying? :laughing:

Someone on the first page suggested using the tie on nail aprons you can pick up at Cheapo for like $.77 for nails, staples and the like. I would go one further and suggest the Carhartt nail apron, considerably more but worth it in my eyes. Better material and construction, two extra pockets up front, two smaller pockets front and center, one loop on either side of the webbed belt and it buckles on instead of tying. The buckle is what sold it for me, I hated tying them when they got on the heavy side.


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I see a lot of people advising new electricians on what tools to buy. So here's a list of things (in canada) what I'd buy as a new electrican.
> 
> kleins, sidecutters, and wire strippers (good ones!)
> *red robertson + green robertson* (canada)
> ...


I confess I learned something new here - what a "Robertson" was (we call 'em square screwdrivers)  

I'd add nut drivers - just used to frequently not to have them.

Torpedo level, tape measure(s), tool pouch.

I'd have a green apprentice who's starting in construction (vs. service work) hold off on meter, testers, etc. for 6 months or so. 

...and if he shows up with any Stanley tools, I'd send him home


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Krummholz said:


> I confess I learned something new here - what a "Robertson" was (we call 'em square screwdrivers)


square tip u mean?
i have the most common one, haven't found a crafty nic for it yet.



> I'd add nut drivers - just used to frequently not to have them.


tips for the drill/impact are cheaper if they plan on buying one.
its rare when i need a nut driver for the hollow shank.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a common misconception but Robertson is NOT a square bit. Robertson has slightly tapered sides like this: \_/

They're meant to lock snugly into Robertson brand Scrulox heads and not let go which is great when you've got to drive something in over your head or in the back of a box around an obstacle. 

In a square screw head, such as ones on most EMT fittings, if you try to put in a Robertson driver you'll notice it won't go into the screw fully and will probably cam out when you are trying to torque it. I used to chalk it up to terrible screws on some fixtures until I learned it was two different head types. 

Klein drivers are true square head bits and don't grip Canadian screws well although they work nicely on those EMT fittings. 

I just ordered a Milwaukee ECX driver to try out. Apparently they don't care whether it's square or Robertson or #6, #8, or #10 as long as there's a square hole and a slot.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

cguillas said:


> That's a common misconception but Robertson is NOT a square bit. Robertson has slightly tapered sides like this: \_/
> 
> They're meant to lock snugly into Robertson brand Scrulox heads and not let go which is great when you've got to drive something in over your head or in the back of a box around an obstacle.
> 
> ...


i was talking about the one that fits breakers, maybe its just a standard square on a screwdriver, im not sure. i have a bit set i use for couplings etc. on steel fittings as long as you use the right size they dont slip.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I could go for yogurt. You buying? :laughing:


Fresh warm yogurt served daily.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

crosport said:


> You are only allowed to write off upto 500.00 in tools if workin for someone else.


:no:

form t2200


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Krummholz said:


> ...and if he shows up with any Stanley tools, I'd send him home



Dude, the Stanley Fat Max stuff is awesome.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> Fresh warm yogurt served daily.


:no: No Thanks.



Malaking_TT said:


> Dude, the Stanley Fat Max stuff is awesome.


I've never owned another tape measure than a Stanley FatMAX and probably never will unless they stop production on them. I have thought about dropping from the 30' to a 25' or maybe less, not too often I've needed all 30'.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> :no: No Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never owned another tape measure than a Stanley FatMAX and probably never will unless they stop production on them. I have thought about dropping from the 30' to a 25' or maybe less, not too often I've needed all 30'.



I wish they would start selling them with magnetic tips and make them double sided like the Klein.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> I wish they would start selling them with magnetic tips and make them double sided like the Klein.


Just buy a klein..problem solved..:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Just buy a klein..problem solved..:laughing:


Oh Harry... :laughing: 

I just wrote a cover letter for my resume, hopefully that solves my problem. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Oh Harry... :laughing:
> 
> I just wrote a cover letter for my resume, hopefully that solves my problem. :thumbup:


I take cover letters and resume's and throw them away and meet the guy at dunkin doughnuts after coffee if i like the guy he is hired..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I take cover letters and resume's and throw them away and meet the guy at dunkin doughnuts after coffee if i like the guy he is hired..:thumbup::laughing:


I printed it up on nice, fine quality paper that I got for FREE. So fine of a quality it's worthy to wipe you @$$ with at the very least. It really is nice paper though, from Southworth (if you've ever heard of them, local company) But if he decides to throw it out and take me to coffee that's fine too, Dunkin Donuts is only on every corner in this city. If he springs for the cafe formerly known as Starbucks well, that's a bit of a drive...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I printed it up on nice, fine quality paper that I got for FREE. So fine of a quality it's worthy to wipe you @$$ with at the very least. It really is nice paper though, from Southworth (if you've ever heard of them, local company) But if he decides to throw it out and take me to coffee that's fine too, Dunkin Donuts is only on every corner in this city. If he springs for the cafe formerly known as Starbucks well, that's a bit of a drive...


He better buy the coffee and the chocolate frosted coffee rolls..:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> Dude, the Stanley Fat Max stuff is awesome.


Some of it is. Tape measure, utility knives, etc.



thegoldenboy said:


> I've never owned another tape measure than a Stanley FatMAX and probably never will unless they stop production on them. I have thought about dropping from the 30' to a 25' or maybe less, not too often I've needed all 30'.


I carry the 16' Fatmax on me all day, in most cases it's most than plenty. I keep a 25" back in my tool bag, I barely ever need it.

The nice thing about the 16' model is that it's exactly the same in quality as the longer models, it's still has the same width and 11' standout. It's just shorter and therefore smaller and lighter.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i carry two stanley tools, a 25' fat max and the yellow rubber handled drywall saw.

here is a good tool list:
Tool Box
Padlock w/key
tool pouch
tool pouch belt
diagonal pliers -klein 2000 series
long nose pliers -klein or knipex
side cutting pliers -klein 2000 series
2 channel lock pliers -channellock or knipex
aviation tin snips -wiss yellow handle
offset screw driver
screwdriver 4" -wera or wiha
screwdriver for plug plates -klein
screw driver 6" -wera or wiha
phillips head screwdriver 4" -wera or wiha
hammer -straight claw/fiberglass handle vaughan or klein
folding rule 6' -lufkin two way inside measuring red end
steel tape 25' -stanley fat max
combination square -johnson
torpedo level -checkpoint 3D or no-dog 6" custom level
cold chisel 3/4" -dasco pro
tap wrench 1/16" to 1/4" -craftsman ratcheting
adjustable crescent wrench 8" -crescent or klein
socket set 3/8" drive -up to 3/4" and 19mm
allen wrench set 
hacksaw frame 12"
center punch -starrett 18C
razor knife
pocket size fuse puller
voltage tester - get one with continuity
sta-kon tool -klein
wire strippers -klein
flashlight -maglight AA LED
scratch awl -dasco pro
stubby screwdriver -klein
stubby phillips head screwdriver -klein
terminating screwdriver -craftsman or wiha or wiha
no-dog -no dog, ventura, or maxis
emt reamer -klein
nut drivers -klein
drywall saw -fixed blade, not folding


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

engrave your tools as soon as possible. there is a lot of human garbage on construction sites.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> engrave your tools as soon as possible. there is a lot of human garbage on construction sites.


I engrave tools with my name, paint them and use colored tape. My color just happens to be yellow. IT DOES NOT PREVENT THEFT, it simply helps you in identifying which tools are yours. It's helped with my hammer more than anything, I have a bad habit of losing it a lot and the head is nice yellow color to be easily picked out in dark places. A Dremel engraver is around $20 at Cheapo or Lowes.


----------



## cgray2 (May 31, 2008)

did anyone put wire-stretchers on the list


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I talked to my journeyman today about you guys using cut-off disks on EMT and he gave me a look, then says it's not as good as a sawzall, because it's a pain in the butt to ream.

I forgot tape measure. I also have the 16 foot one. Like the guy above, I've never really needed longer. And for measuring long distances, my pace is almost exactly 2 feet.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Also, anything I buy for work, that I need for work, gets deducted from my taxes. Goes in the "Other" section of my taxes. It'd be hard for the tax-man to try to tell me that a codebook is not necessary for my employment, thus, tax deductible.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

a hacksaw or bandsaw for me, please. safety first.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cgray2 said:


> did anyone put wire-stretchers on the list


right next to the elbow grease.......


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Just buy a klein..problem solved..:laughing:


Klien doesn't have an 11 foot stand out or a magnetic tip.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> Klien doesn't have an 11 foot stand out or a magnetic tip.


Did they get rid of the magnetic tips? I was almost positive they had them.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Did they get rid of the magnetic tips? I was almost positive they had them.



I actually don't know. Just know I like a 25' fat max and i would like it even better if it had a mag tip and numbers on the back side.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> Klien doesn't have an 11 foot stand out or a magnetic tip.


i have a double sided magnetic tipped klein tape measure right now in my tool bag i never seen any brand other than stanley with the 11 foot stand out though


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> I actually don't know. Just know I like a 25' fat max and i would like it even better if it had a mag tip and numbers on the back side.


I'd settle for just the numbers on the back side.


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

Hard Hat
Safety Glasses
Safety Vest
Gloves

Flashlight
Pencil
Pen
notebook

Wire strippers
Utility knife
tape measure
level
reamer
1/2" EMT Bender
3/4" EMT Bender

Needle Nose Plier
Lineman Plier
Diagnal Plier
Channel Lock Plier
Hammer

Screw drivers
2 phillips
4 flathead
Hex 

Scissor
Tin Snips
Power Drill (cordless)
Reciprocal Saw (cordless)
MC Splitters
voltage tester
center punch
Fluke T-5 1000 meter

socket set
sheet rock saw
allen wrench set
hole saw kit
cold chisel
wood chisel
metal filer
drill index
adjustable wrench


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Ninjazx916r said:


> Hard Hat
> Safety Glasses
> Safety Vest
> Gloves
> ...


for a first day, that list is crazy.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I see a lot of people advising new electricians on what tools to buy. So here's a list of things (in canada) what I'd buy as a new electrican.
> 
> kleins, sidecutters, and wire strippers (good ones!)
> red robertson + green robertson (canada)
> ...


Everything on the list you provided x2 while your bumming tools off your j someone else may "borrow" or "lose" yours :no:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

madmaxx said:


> Some ideas.
> 
> Pliers(In Pouch)
> Needle nose
> ...


Read what he says in his post, this is just an excerpt.

I don't know what "diagonals" are.

Some of the things he's said could be supplied by the company. Some companies have piles of extra red robertsons and such that nobody wants, so it's good to find out, if you can, what you need really. But some companies expect you to buy your own sawzall blades hehehehe.

As for adding/subtracting, yes, I bought some stuff when I first started that I don't use on a day-to-day basis, and I leave most of that in my tool box (which is just a small storage container). The rest goes in my tool belt. Good to mention that you shouldn't be carrying this list of items' stuff on your person at all times!


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I don't know what "diagonals" are.


You don't know what diagonal cutting pliers are? You use the tools everyday and don't know their proper names? :blink:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

He referred to diagonal cutters as 'side cutters' before, I believe. At least, he had lineman's pliers twice in his list, and I believe that was because he was calling diagonal cutters side cutters (which are the same as lineman's pliers, of course).


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

If you google "side cutters" you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

but it is interesting to see when I google "linesmen pliers" they're occasionally are called side cutters too.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*cal*



kevmanTA said:


> Reamer? Naaa channel locks.
> Not anymore, I use my cordless 18V Dewalt cutoff grinder, 10X faster, and you don't use any muscles!
> 
> Wrote off $1508 for my 2010 taxes.. Winning!


knee pads


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

kaboler said:


> but it is interesting to see when I google "linesmen pliers" they're occasionally are called side cutters too.


 That's because that's what they are. Who is more likely to be correct - wikipedia, or the companies that actually *make* the things? Look in a Klein, Ideal, or Knipex catalogue.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> That's because that's what they are. Who is more likely to be correct - wikipedia, or the companies that actually *make* the things? Look in a Klein, Ideal, or Knipex catalogue.


Or you could type in side cutters in ebay and see what you get. True market there. And you can't fight market forces.

And I'm not particular how you're talking to me either. I pretty well proved here that you're not correct. Instead of calling me an idiot, this is the time you should apoligize, realize that the world isn't cataloged in black and white, and give me a break.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Or you could type in side cutters in ebay and see what you get. True market there. And you can't fight market forces.
> 
> And I'm not particular how you're talking to me either. I pretty well proved here that you're not correct. Instead of calling me an idiot, this is the time you should apoligize, realize that the world isn't cataloged in black and white, and give me a break.


 Ebay? You think the broad cross-section of humanity selling on e-bay is going to be consistently correct in their naming of tools?

Look, it's very simple. Lineman's pliers have a cutting edge that is in-line with the handles. It cuts on the SIDE of the head. Diagonal cutters are relieved so that the cutting edge is at an angle to the handles. The cutting plane is 'diagonal'. It's not rocket surgery. I'm not saying you're the only person on the planet to abuse the terms, but my point stands: check a Klein or Knipex or Ideal catalogue and you'll find that they all are very consistent in calling lineman's pliers side-cutters, and diagonal cutters are diagonal cutters. These are companies that make pliers and cutting tools for electricians. You can beat your head against this all you like, but all you've proven is that you're not the only one to call a diagonal cutter a side-cutter, and I never suggested that you were.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> You can beat your head against this all you like, but all you've proven is that you're not the only one to call a diagonal cutter a side-cutter, and I never suggested that you were.


Well, maybe my tool list should be a picture then. Good point. I'll do it in a bit.


----------



## Krummholz (Feb 9, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I don't know what "diagonals" are.


We call 'em 'dikes" (that'd be short for "diagonal c[k]utters").


----------



## Scott Paullin (Dec 17, 2011)

*tools to buy*



K2500 said:


> Reamer........hammer


 flex cutter and a yankee screwdriver with changable bits


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Before I have to google it, can you give me some site references to what you can/ can't write off with canadian taxes? I wasn't aware we could write anything off without owning our own businesses.


If you can get a T2200 form from your employer you can write off quite a few things including gas and car maintenance with proper records, tools, boots etc.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> for a first day, that list is crazy.


 
First day working a side job is more like it. Almost all fist day guys wouldn't have a clue about a 1/2" or 3/4" bender.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe a pair of " roto-splits" (MC cutters) and a Allen Wrench set a robertson set


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I take cover letters and resume's and throw them away and meet the guy at dunkin doughnuts after coffee if i like the guy he is hired..:thumbup::laughing:


That's how I got my current job, except it was Tim Hortons. 
Dunkin Donuts 

Just realised this thread was started by katroller 9 months ago....hopefully he has a tools or a clue by now 

Everybody keeps saying MC cutters. No MC here thankfully. Don't miss that stuff at ALL!


----------



## BLohman (Dec 29, 2011)

*Kleins*



BCSparkyGirl said:


> when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


 
Pretty much any electrician would not consider "Kleins" as a vague reference. Of course side-cutters!


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know this was for first day guys but I've seen some obviously journey man/mechanic list (as we say in NC). the thing that surprises me is that I haven't seen lead anchor set tools or knockout or unibits. I must really be working for a slave driver


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> when you say Kleins, are you referring to linesman pliers? Cause just calling em Kleins is rather vague, as this is not the only tool this company makes, nor is this what I have ever heard them called. I just assume this is what you mean as they are not on your tool list.


He did mention them as being linemens pliers, but as a side note, I have now heard two people refer to them as their "kleins". Threw me for a loop the first time I heard it. Lol


----------



## Aldo Moretti (Aug 29, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I see a lot of people advising new electricians on what tools to buy. So here's a list of things (in canada) what I'd buy as a new electrican.
> 
> kleins (linesman pliers), sidecutters, and wire strippers (good ones!)
> red robertson + green robertson (canada)
> ...


An MC cutter, a few benders, a reciprocating saw, a ratcheting cable cutter, a crimping tool, a soldering iron and a good right angle drill will help.
Personally, I don't sport a tool belt. On many high end jobs, a tool belt is forbidden due to possible damaging of finished work. But the most important thing to me is, that there is no need to carry a bunch of heavy tools on a belt. It's really very bad for the back. I use two electronics tool cases for my main tool stash.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Just depends if you are an electrician or a tech I suppose...


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just started with a large contractor in new England and they gave you a list of required tools and different dates to have them by. It's pretty decent but based on older requirements like a star chisel.


----------

